
How Blockchain Technology Will Transform Grocery Retail - INS_Ecosystem
https://blog.ins.world/how-blockchain-technology-will-transform-grocery-retail-7eaaf5fa405a
======
m1try
Looks like Walmart is trying to become Amazon before Amazon can become Walmart

------
mlkvch
Interesting idea, good luck!

------
ordy121
interesting reading for me as a "retail" person

